# Asus G71 Grafikkarte wechseln.....



## Replikator84 (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Asus G71 mit folgender Hardware: 
Intel core 2 duo P8700 2x53 GHZ
6 GB Ram 
Geforce gtx260m 


Nun würde ich da gerne eine andre Grafikkarte einbauen, am liebsten so ne gtx460m oder gtx560m 
damit ich noch paar spiele besser zocken kann.... 
es ist nicht mein hauptrechner, zuhause steht was grösseres.... 
nur etwas für mobil bei kollegen oder so... 

hat wer schon erfahrung ob das geht? ob es möglich wäre, und brauch ich dafür extra nen kühler? 

ich hab den laptop schonmal auseinander gebaut gehabt, das is kein problem, 

danke für tipps,


----------



## combatIII (25. Mai 2013)

Das ist relativ kostspielig und lohnt sich meist schon nicht da du dann auch CPU mit upgraden müsstest.Erstmal musst ne Karte finden die passt hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt und rausgefunden das du ein MXM Modul verbaut hast also theoretisch sollte es möglich sein.Da greift dann aber wieder der CPU Punkt an welche Karte hast du den gedacht?Ne halbwegs aktuelle kostet bestimmt 400,-€ aufwärts was in keinem Verhältnis zum Mehrwert steht da dann deine CPU wahrscheinlich bremst.Ich würd mir ein wenig Geld zur Seite packen und mir ein neues Notebook holen.


----------



## Replikator84 (25. Mai 2013)

Hi super,  

also ich würde ne gtx460m auch mit mxm für ca 80 euro kriegen.... die hat etwas mehr power.... ja, für den preis etwas happig....

danke


----------



## combatIII (25. Mai 2013)

Für 80,- € würd ich noch drüber nachdenken.Hast mal bei ASUS direkt probiert?Ich mein ob du die Karte upgraden kannst?Vielleicht hilft die das ja weiter http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tpfoKmVSNCQ .


----------

